# Slim fit dress shirts?



## Boomking (Jan 24, 2008)

So I know everyone makes a "fitted" or "modern" fit shirt these days, but does anyone out there make a shirt that's cut more slim than the rest? I get all my shirts of the "fitted" variety but I still have to get a neck size smaller than I should just to get the fit around the torso I like, but then my collar is too tight and uncomfortable. Let's say for instance a size 15 shirt around the torso but with a size 16 neck? Possible? What about nice shirts with a slight stretch to them?


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

There's a gigantic thread on Styleforum on this very topic that you might want to peruse.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=35147

There is unfortunately no consensus on what exactly is meant by slim fit. Is it for a thin guy (narrow shoulders and waist, low fat) or an athletic guy (broad shoulders, narrow waist)? For me, I have a 40 chest and 28 waist, so finding shirts that didn't fit like a tent is pretty much an impossible task.

After looking around at the options, I have reached the conclusion that I would simply be better off buying any OTR shirt that fits my collar/shoulder/sleeve length perfectly (a 16/32 does it for me) and then have the sides taken in significantly and the sleeve blousiness reduced by a tailor. It costs me $15 to do it and it fits really well after that and is very reasonable cost-wise.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

There's some discussion here comparing slim fit shirts: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=78089&highlight=slim+fit+dress+shirts


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

OTR shirts that I think are slimmer fitting than the standards are:

Paul Smith; Barneys NY Fairfax line, Guy Rover; Richard James; Etro shirts from the Etro store only. (They have a different silohuette than they neiman's and Barneys line.) Ralph Lauren Black Label. 

Depending on how slim you are looking for I think that anything that is disproportionate may require a tailor to alter or a MTM shirt.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Designer labels such as Prada and Dolce Gabbana have ultra slim-fit shirts dress and casual shirts. They fit very tightly.


----------



## printemps2001us (Dec 20, 2007)

I have found the Polo Cutom Fit and the various RL lines made in Italy (including Polo, PL, and Black Label) to be slim enough for me. If you want ultra-slim, you can always have the sides taken in, or go custom. Some of the Italian fashion lines make shirts that are quite slim (a Dolce and Gabanna I own comes to mind), but they tend to be better as casual items.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I was out ...*

Well, actually I was out for a Ralph Lauren Polo contrast collar shirt with same colour cuffs - it appears that only Ralph does this now.

Anyway, we have a Polo sale on now in Moscow - BTW the sale prices here are the full retail prices in the US - a Black Label shirt I ended up buying cost me 260 USD (and it was twice as much when full price).

I tried on Black and Purple Label shirts and was slightly disappointed with the later. They seem no different to my Jermyn Street shirts - in terms of material and fit at least - the collar styles vary but that's a minor thing. Of course, they are made in Italy but even still &#8230; 600 USD ?? Please don't get me wrong, I love the whole Purple Label concept and the store has a tailor who was willing to take the shirt in .....

Anyway, because Ralph makes the shirt colours somewhat conservative (and I am used to Harvie & Hudson or Hilditch etc.) and some of these shirts look like my Brooks non-iron contrast collar ones - I bought a Black Label Sloan blue shirt with fine white stripes. It is a perfect slim shirt - no ballooning, fits wonderfully under my Paul Smith suits.

I was impressed by Polo ties though. I like the funny designs on Blue Label (but their materials are sometimes disappointing), and fell absolutely in love with understated styles of Black and Purple Labels, their paisley or polka design and the quality of silk, their width.

And then something struck me. Polo (or at least it's non-outlet lines) is all about that - nothing loud, very inconspicuous. It's not supposed to make you look like you came out of H&H. Only like a US guy who wants to look like he is from London but that Boston "old money" thing is still holding him )

And you know what, perhaps I should be switching from loud English style shirts to an East Coast executive type ? ) Or am I just getting old ? ))

Cheers, Andrey


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

*check out my posts for answer*

If u want to get your answer look at my posts and there is this exact same topic which many answered. I came to realize slim fit is to broad of question to ask. Measurments are great and also explaining how u want the chest to fit, and how much taper u want in the waist of the shirt can also help. I must have my shirts tapered in the waist since I have a bodybuilders V shape (wide shoulders, narrow midsection and waist. Most companies sell "slim fit" shirts that are tapered in the chest and waist which can fit most body shapes. I buy Paul Fredricks trim fit dress shirts which fit me perfect for a OTR shirt with no alterations. U can also have them build u a shirt for a little more $ which u can pick fabric, style, color, and everything else including fit. For the price its a great deal IMO (39-99 $$) Also ct.com, and savilerow.com sell slim fit shirts. Good shirts but I dont like to wait 2-4 weeks to receive shirts since they are sent from the UK. I stick with PF since their prices are good for what u get and they have lots of sales and promotions which if u catch, u can get a killer deal. Many people say their are not the best of the best but if u want the best then u will have to pay $$$ for them or have your shirts hand made or tailored to fit you. I rather spend my money on suits and shoes then over indulge in expensive shirts. Well at least for now


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

Depends on how slim you want it. This is a constant, recurring topic, but the reason this subject drags out is because different people have different ideas of what "slim" means.

But to the point. If you want something that's just slimmer than the usual off-the-rack shirts, there are a bazillion choices, and most of the brands discussed here fall into that category.

If what you want is a true slim fit, something that is cut very close even for someone who is in shape, then you'll have to go with the fashion retailers. The closest shirt I have ever worn is Sisley; if the Sisley shirts fit you, you need to start eating more. Up just a tiny bit from that is H&M Slim Fit, as well as Club Monaco. Also very close fitting are Zara, Banana Republic Slim Fit, Express Fitted, etc. None of those are exceptional quality (although Sisley does make some unique shirts), so if you want high quality but a very close fit you'll have to go MTM.


----------



## Scrumhalf (Dec 20, 2007)

miamimike said:


> I must have my shirts tapered in the waist since I have a bodybuilders V shape (wide shoulders, narrow midsection and waist.


+1.

I do the same thing (40 chest, 28 waist, 16 neck). Just buy whatever shirt you want - just ensure that it fits your shoulder, neck and sleeve length perfectly. Then, take it to a good tailor and have him take in the sides and the sleeves to where it fits your well. The alterations will cost you about $15 and you will look like a million bucks. There is nothing that feels as good as a shirt that tapers with your body contours.


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

JayJay said:


> Designer labels such as Prada and Dolce Gabbana have ultra slim-fit shirts dress and casual shirts. They fit very tightly.


Gucci too


----------



## sans_codpiece (Oct 21, 2007)

Or....you could start a muscle building program and eating program to pack on some quality "alpha male weight" on your frame. Women adore meaty men with body hair and real male odor. Embrace your DNA. I recently switched to an all-meat diet. I have a one pound rib eye steak and 8 egg whites for breakfast, 4 chicken breasts for lunch, and a 2-pound rib eye and 12 eggs whites for dinner. I am already feeling meatier and fuller, I have packed on about 14 quality lbs in the last 3 weeks, I am getting that desired puffy look I want....no more heroin chic for me. Just an idea IMHO. I started as a 42L and now wear a baggy 46L, I will stop at about a 50L. Sack suit all the way, I am so tired of this trim modern effeminate look. I have body hair and that is staying too!!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Boomking said:


> I get all my shirts of the "fitted" variety but I still have to get a neck size smaller than I should just to get the fit around the torso I like, but then my collar is too tight and uncomfortable.


You are a classic candidate for MTM.

You can get Jantzens made for not much more than midrange OTR prices (ca. $55/shirt) if you can stand the wait and the several orders it might take to get the sizing just right.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the same problem. My neck size is larger than my 145 pound frame would suggest. Not only that but I like for my collar to be relatively loose if I'm wearing a tie. 

All of my dress shirts are "Tailored Fit" shirts from Lands End. I buy a collar size 1/2" larger than my normal collar size and the shirts fit fairly well. Depending on whether you want non-iron or iron they run from $29.00 to $45.00, although colors and patterns are somewhat limited in the Tailored Fit line. But if your tastes run to white, blue, and French blue they've got you covered.

If you desire more choices LE has a custom shirt option. It costs a few dollars more but you get more choices in both colors, patterns, and style. I've never used this option but I do like LE dress shirts.

Cruiser


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

sans_codpiece said:


> Or....you could start a muscle building program and eating program to pack on some quality "alpha male weight" on your frame. Women adore meaty men with body hair and real male odor. Embrace your DNA. I recently switched to an all-meat diet. I have a one pound rib eye steak and 8 egg whites for breakfast, 4 chicken breasts for lunch, and a 2-pound rib eye and 12 eggs whites for dinner. I am already feeling meatier and fuller, I have packed on about 14 quality lbs in the last 3 weeks, I am getting that desired puffy look I want....no more heroin chic for me. Just an idea IMHO. I started as a 42L and now wear a baggy 46L, I will stop at about a 50L. Sack suit all the way, I am so tired of this trim modern effeminate look. I have body hair and that is staying too!!


On that diet, I can hear your arteries hardening from over here. 

Mychael


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I tried the LE "custom" option and was not pleased with the result. Happily, though, LE guarantees its MTM stuff just as absolutely as it guarantees its regular wares, so I was only out of pocket for postage. YMMV.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

mipcar said:


> On that diet, I can hear your arteries hardening from over here.
> 
> Mychael


I only heard a tongue being firmly inserted in a cheek.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I only heard a tongue being firmly inserted in a cheek.


Ohh I don't know, some ppl have pretty scary diets. lol.

Mychael


----------



## kogvos (Feb 5, 2008)

*Slim dress shirts in Australia...*

Probably doesn't help you much over there (although may be of interest to Sydneysiders), but I've found the slim fit shirts at Baubridge & Kay in Sydney to be quite acceptable and a nice slim fit for a fairly unremarkable body type (essentially straight up and down). They also include a french placket with I find nice and clean and no box pleat at the back. Having said that, I don't actually buy them myself because the sleeves are too short for my lanky design. I also consider their quality has slipped in recent years after moving production to China.


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

Brooks Brothers slim fit shirts are about $70 and they work for me. I need the slim fit shirts. I got an even better fit from Made to Measure shirts from Custom Suit Shop here in north Atlanta. Those are about $150 a piece. If you're not in north Georgia, there are other MTM shirt makers reviewed here in the forum. Good luck. 

edit: Ok you're in San Diego. Lots of MTM shirts out there. Having them taken in by a tailor also works with some brands of RTW.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

Having your shirts taken in by a tailor is probably the best idea. Stop buying shirt collars that are too small, that has to be extremely uncomfortable. One thing I would add is that if you start out with a "slim fit" shirt and have it tapered to fit your body the end result will probably be better than if you have a standard fit shirt tapered. 

LE tailored fit shirts are good because they are inexpensive. Get those and have them tapered to fit you exactly by a tailor. LE also has a great return policy / guarantee, as others have said.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

*LE "custom" shirts*

With my n=1 LE custom shirt, I was very happy with the result (maybe because I tried to be as honest as possible with the numbers I entered!) and the price. If I had to bring the result to a tailor for more "tailoring" then I wouldn't think it would be worth it. My only relative gripe would be for a larger selection of fabrics (I know it's usually frowned upon by the Forum, but I'd like a nice non-iron for work). My shirt is just right with regards to being slim fit.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

JayJay said:


> Designer labels such as Prada and Dolce Gabbana have ultra slim-fit shirts dress and casual shirts. They fit very tightly.


Go to Europe. Seriously, many designers specifically make their shirts slimmer for the European market and baggier for the North American market. I've been told some designers like Prada also make slimmer versions for sale in their boutiques and looser versions for sales in department stores.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I have some Banana Republic shirts that I used a long neglected gift card on last winter.
They're S-M-L sizing, but I chanced to fit a M just right.

BB slim fits are great as are Land's End tailored fit dress shirts.

I've heard a lot of trendier places (H&M, Uniqlo etc) have slim dress shirts, but I've never been to one.


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

omairp said:


> Go to Europe. Seriously, many designers specifically make their shirts slimmer for the European market and baggier for the North American market. I've been told some designers like Prada also make slimmer versions for sale in their boutiques and looser versions for sales in department stores.


It's true; Borrelli shirts made for Europe are much slimmer than their boxy American counterparts.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

landho said:


> It's true; Borrelli shirts made for Europe are much slimmer than their boxy American counterparts.


Not surprising!


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

Actually, I was in the UK this past summer and checked out Austin Reed since I had some previous shirts of theirs that fit nicely. Everything I saw in stores fit like a parachute. I was very surprised by this because I usually find European clothes fit more closely than their North American counterparts.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> Actually, I was in the UK this past summer and checked out Austin Reed since I had some previous shirts of theirs that fit nicely. Everything I saw in stores fit like a parachute. I was very surprised by this because I usually find European clothes fit more closely than their North American counterparts.


Y

Your folly was checking a major department store. Maybe you should have tried some of the boutiques on New Bond or Sloane street. (I guess their typical customer is in better shape)


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I was in the Channel Islands. Had I spent more time in London on that trip, I would have no doubt explored other options. Options in Jersey are a bit limited, especially when you factor in affordability.


----------



## chotzo (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi! I recently bought some Barba shirts that fit extremely well. I wear a 40r in a suit, with a mildly athletic build. I bought mine from Ian Daniels of "shop the finest". You can find him on ebay, but he has a warehouse in Santa Monica.


----------



## yoolykeme (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm 6ft, 150, 15.5-35.

The best OTR that I have seen are the Calvin Klein and BCBG slim fit lines. Yes, they aren't the brands that this place covets, but whenever I see such a shirt in my size that's on some type of clearance (less than $20), I scoop it up.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's a slimfit shirt from 1938. It was made by and for the long-gone "Oviatt's" haberdashery in Los Angeles.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Club Monaco's dress shirts are very slim and crisp. They usually retail for $89, but are on sale often. 
I also agree that getting them tailored is a good idea.


----------

